# Female Body Types



## mezzoforte

I saw another thread like this, but it didn't have very many options. Unfortunately I couldn't find a male body type chart that was this diverse...Maybe I'll make one if I get bored enough. Anyway, what body types are ideal in your opinion?


----------



## dair

All of them look good to me, but I don't like muscular and BBW as much as the others. I'm not sure I can pick a favorite... I like a lot of them for different reasons and there's not one type I'm attracted to.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm a 4 and I find 1, 2, 3, 4, 8, and 10 the most attractive. But I still like a lot of the other body types too.


----------



## nullptr

I find the pearl girl 17 very attractive.


----------



## enfield

i feel like the extended options confuse the chart more than they diversify it (where is the black girl, anyway? i don't spot her). more options means may mean more muddled in this case. but anyway i like #1. why _wouldn't_ you choose #1. #1 is always the best, didn't you know. and i won't settle for anything less than the best.


----------



## Limmy

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 15


----------



## Rixy

7, 20 and 21 might be a little too much for me. Apart from that, I'm not fussed on female body types. I find a wide range of body types to be very attractive. Y'all girls are too darn purdy to overlook.


----------



## Under The Bridge

2,3,4,5,8,9,11


----------



## Kanova

Just the first row and then average


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Fan of all except the last two. No offence to any of the more ample female here, but at certain points I start to feel concern in terms of long term health, which negates any hawtness. 1 is close to falling in that category too. 

If I had to pick a top three, I'd say it'd would be the third column handily enough (3, 10, 17). Through in 4 to make it a top four and a tetris block.


----------



## AussiePea

13 is perfection in my eyes. Much love for 19 too. But hell, all shapes are great.


----------



## Mousey9

2 & 11


----------



## Abouttime

The first and second line.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The only ones I'd avoid are the extremes. Super skinny, super big, or super muscular, which I think is reasonable enough. Also, not big on 16.


----------



## da kewliest

1-20 have so far met da kewliest bone or not bone standards


my word is final, now disciples spread the news like the gospel:twisted


----------



## Charmander

I like 1, 2 and 14. I guess I'm more of a 3 but I think wider hips are annoying.


----------



## arnie

1 2 3 5 8


----------



## probably offline

mezzoforte said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't find a male body type chart that was this diverse...


Is this diverse enough?


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


I guess. But I thought if I posted that, people would complain about there not being as many choices as the female body chart.


----------



## Paper Samurai

3, 8, 11, 15, 17


I like curves on a lass I'd have to say.


*I feel almost like I'm making an order from a Chinese menu...


----------



## probably offline

mezzoforte said:


> I guess. But I thought if I posted that, people would complain about there not being as many choices as the female body chart.


How about this?


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> How about this?


Lol. Bishies!


----------



## nubly

1-14.

Bodybuilder and fitness figure are missing.


----------



## kiirby

A lot of these distinctions seem negligible and I'm not particularly comfortable with the names and their connotations (pudgy? rectangle? ...thick? what does that even mean?)

I get that you're trying to do this objectively but threads like these which categorise body types and demand value judgements prey directly on some people's insecurities, and I think the potential damage of that far outweighs the benefit of sating your own curiosity. I'm sorry for being a spoilsport but I think it's worth bearing this in mind.

EDIT: Was this an overreaction? I'm finding it very hard to tell.


----------



## Khantko

i would marry 8 and have like 12 kids

that's heavenly goddess material right there


----------



## niacin

2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 11, 14

I want to be a 2, but I'm more of an "average" - "unfit" shape xP


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

8, 4, 3, 2, 13


----------



## Cletis

There is no perfect 'type' as far as I'm concerned. Just as long as they're not ultra skinny or ultra fat. Oh, and muscular is _not_ attractive on a woman. :no


----------



## arnie

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


What dafuq is OTTERMODE?


----------



## Barette

I have the body type of 2, but thanks to my steady increase of emotional eating and weight gain, I am stuck at average. I find 2, 8, 4, 11, &12 to be the most attractive.


----------



## dassad

I like 5 the most and then 1, and 2.


----------



## Monotony

1,2,3,5,8,14


----------



## pati

I don't really think there is an ideal, but if I could pick I'd be a 2 or 4. Unfortunately, I'm stuck at a 12, no matter what I do.


----------



## Sacrieur

1, 2, or 5.

Mostly 1.


----------



## louiselouisa

my ideal: 2, 11, and 12

me: definitely 17


----------



## farfegnugen

1,3,5,14 from first glance, though there are no wrong answers, except for the one that has a bulge in her shorts.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

1


----------



## AussiePea

farfegnugen said:


> 1,3,5,14 from first glance, though there are no wrong answers, except for the one that has a bulge in her shorts.


She simply prefers not to shave...

Saddens me the girls who have the shapes 12-18ish wanting a 2ish. YOUR BOD IS PERRRFECT, STAHP!


----------



## Josefz27

I like some curves, fit, or skinny but if I had to choose, I really like 1.


----------



## mezzoforte

AussiePea said:


> Saddens me the girls who have the shapes 12-18ish wanting a 2ish. YOUR BOD IS PERRRFECT, STAHP!


Same! Those same girls probably have dat *** too xD



arnie said:


> What dafuq is OTTERMODE?


u


----------



## probably offline

arnie said:


> What dafuq is OTTERMODE?











me thinks


----------



## Joeality

13,14,15


----------



## Just Lurking

1, 2, 3, 5, 14 - ooh yes...

4, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17 - I still would...


Now, do I get something for participating?


----------



## ltrain

3 would have to be my all time fave. But I will very happily accept 2,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,15


----------



## elle3

kiirby said:


> A lot of these distinctions seem negligible and I'm not particularly comfortable with the names and their connotations (pudgy? rectangle? ...thick? what does that even mean?)
> 
> I get that you're trying to do this objectively but threads like these which categorise body types and demand value judgements prey directly on some people's insecurities, and I think the potential damage of that far outweighs the benefit of sating your own curiosity. I'm sorry for being a spoilsport but I think it's worth bearing this in mind.
> 
> EDIT: Was this an overreaction? I'm finding it very hard to tell.


I understand where you're coming from. I thought the names were a bit much for some pictures too. I think the chart is more of a classification of weight than body type because skinny/thin/athletic/overweight/obese are not body types in the same way that the common referred pear/apple/hourglass. I still think I would have found the thread objective though... if it wasn't for the "average". That may be average for 16-21 but that's definitely not average over all, to me she looks like shes on the petite side in this picture. 
However, I do think this adds a lot more variation to the classic examples.. I just think there's too many variations to fit them all in one thread


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit

17 is my absolute fav, I will take a pear shaped woman all day long. As for the rest, I'm also not big into the extremes, muscular skinny or big. I would say that 8-18 would be my preference, with an honorable mention to 3 because it reminds me of 17 with a bigger chest. As for me, I'm probably somewhere between skinnyfat and builtfat.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit

I also understand what you're saying about it being potentially damaging, but I also look at the diversity of choices and I think it helps to see that everyone likes something different. It can also boost self esteem when you see your number picked.  I think it's important to know that no matter what you look like, there's someone out there who thinks you're perfect.


----------



## AussiePea

I just cam't believe the lack of people picking 13. Send all the lasses this way!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

1,2,3,4,8,9

11,12,13,14,15,16,17

Not into the muscular girls.... 3, 4 or 11 being my my faves


----------



## veron

2, 5, 14


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

2, 3, 5, 11, maybe 17


----------



## Icebat

I like 3, 4, 5, 11 and 14 most for a lady.
I, as a male, am body type Ottermode and I'm currently working out to reach Athletic mode. I don't want to become Bodybuilder mode though.


----------



## frank81

Let me see someone choose the last 2. LOL.


----------



## tlgibson97

1-19 all look good to me as long as they have good personalities to match. 20 and 21 are getting to the point that they are too large for me to be attracted.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> A lot of these distinctions seem negligible and I'm not particularly comfortable with the names and their connotations (pudgy? rectangle? ...thick? what does that even mean?)
> 
> I get that you're trying to do this objectively but threads like these which categorise body types and demand value judgements prey directly on some people's insecurities, and I think the potential damage of that far outweighs the benefit of sating your own curiosity. I'm sorry for being a spoilsport but I think it's worth bearing this in mind.
> 
> EDIT: Was this an overreaction? I'm finding it very hard to tell.


I actually agree with you(it was my first thought when I saw the thread).


----------



## theseventhkey

2, 5, 14


----------



## Lil Sebastian

kiirby said:


> A lot of these distinctions seem negligible and I'm not particularly comfortable with the names and their connotations (pudgy? rectangle? ...thick? what does that even mean?)
> 
> I get that you're trying to do this objectively but threads like these which categorise body types and demand value judgements prey directly on some people's insecurities, and I think the potential damage of that far outweighs the benefit of sating your own curiosity. I'm sorry for being a spoilsport but I think it's worth bearing this in mind.
> 
> EDIT: Was this an overreaction? I'm finding it very hard to tell.


I don't think it's an overreaction, and I agree regarding the type names. I don't think the topic itself is too harming though. If anything it could be encouraging to see how varied the answers are, but I could be, and probably am mistaken.


----------



## Implicate

I like females curvy, and males a bit chubby.


----------



## AngelClare

Well, in most cases you can't really see their _assets_. I find a nice apple bottom very attractive.

I would pick #8. She looks like she has a nice one. Generally I prefer the thick and voluptuous (2nd row).

I'm not that picky. I would be happy with all of them except the very muscular one and the two biggest girls.


----------



## always starting over

4 and 8-11 turn me on the most


----------



## andy1984

i like 9 and 19 and 12 the most aesthetically. my gf is more like 1.

according to the guys charts i'm chubbyfat :/


----------



## mezzoforte

andy1984 said:


> i like 9 and 19 the most aesthetically. my gf is more like 1.
> 
> according to the guys charts i'm chubbyfat :/


Why ":/"? I think chubbyfat is the most attractive on the guy chart.








I like the skinnyfat and builtfat ones a lot too.


----------



## pati

AussiePea said:


> Saddens me the girls who have the shapes 12-18ish wanting a 2ish. YOUR BOD IS PERRRFECT, STAHP!


Bless you, kind soul. Lol.


----------



## Green Eyes

I like 2. thin and 5.fit, athletic
But I'm a bit chubby


----------



## Soilwork

2 and 5 are my favourite types.


----------



## MobiusX

2- Thin for female is the best and the only one I really like


----------



## KelsKels

Hm.. I'm pear.. -20 pounds lol. She's a lot bigger than me but were the same shape kind of. None of them look like my body though. I always think hourglass is ideal and the most attractive to all men.

For men, the "builtfat" or whatever is my favorite. My boyfriend is chubby though.


----------



## Spineshark

3 and most of the second row for me.


----------



## changeme77

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


The skinny fat dude looks pretty average looking to me. In the chat I would replace athletic for ripped that is not what I would consider to be an athletic body type.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

1


----------



## Luvelly

2 3 or 5


----------



## madisonjane

I always thought I was Pear. But apparently I'm 8 thick. W00T.


----------



## Wohwoh

AussiePea said:


> She simply prefers not to shave...
> 
> Saddens me the girls who have the shapes 12-18ish wanting a 2ish. YOUR BOD IS PERRRFECT, STAHP!


I agree with this. 


missamanda said:


> I don't really think there is an ideal, but if I could pick I'd be a 2 or 4. Unfortunately, I'm stuck at a 12, no matter what I do.


What's wrong with 12? 12 Is very nice.

I'm not a picky guy, I'm cool with pretty much all of them but my favs are 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 17. 
6, 7, 14, 15, 16 are also very nice
1 and 2 are nice.
Don't have a problem with 18 and 19 at all. Chubby girls are nice too...Sort of depends on their shape.
20 and 21...well, I'm not very picky...so. Yeah.


----------



## pati

Wohwoh said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> What's wrong with 12? 12 Is very nice.
> 
> I'm not a picky guy, I'm cool with pretty much all of them but my favs are 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 17.
> But 6, 7, 14, 15, 16 are also very nice.
> 1 and 2 are nice.
> Don't have a problem with 18 and 19 at all. Chubby girls are nice too...Sort of depends on their shape.
> 20 and 21...well, I'm not very picky...so. Yeah.


Wohwoh would just like to add that he loves all women. Heh.

And maybe there isn't anything wrong with it? I don't know. Too many people think of it as fat. I suppose as a female, the media gets in your head and never gets out. But thank you for saying that.


----------



## KarelMontminy

3 and 11 <3


----------



## LorenLuke

Is it bad that I'm looking at these and go 'but what's their personality like?' and aside from that find none of them attractive with no context?


----------



## John The Great

All of them except for the last 4.

And for the guy one... The word 'fat' has seems to have lost all meaning.


----------



## andy1984

mezzoforte said:


> Why ":/"? I think chubbyfat is the most attractive on the guy chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the skinnyfat and builtfat ones a lot too.


i just don't like being fat, i feel unattractive. i guess i need to hear more people to say they like it


----------



## the collector

Thick, thick, thick, thick, thick.H*ll to the yea thick!

But, all femenine body types are attractive to me.The least attractive wud be the muscular,ripped body types.

"thick" "voluptous thick" and "thin" are my top 3 favorites.


----------



## slytherin

1-6, 8, 11, 14. ultimately i think 11 would be my perfect gal.


----------



## niacin

arnie said:


> What dafuq is OTTERMODE?


----------



## Durzo

3 to 8  Preferably 4 or 5.


----------



## kursedlife

Any that would give me the time of day.


----------



## renegade disaster

Paper Samurai said:


> *I feel almost like I'm making an order from a Chinese menu...


yea it seems a bit weird in some ways breaking it down to numbers. also i'm sure there are loads of in between shapes too. I mean I dunno how strict the occurrence of defined body shapes are? also it makes me wonder when we define types if its sets up a perception that we have to achieve them or aspire to them.

anyway for me,going by that i'd say;

most attracted to-
thick (8.), hourglass (3), super thick (9), voluptuous (11), voluptuous thick (13), pear (17).

less attracted to but still find appealing-
voluptuous chubby (12), average (14), pudgy (15), chubby (18.), thick chubby (19).

some fit/athletic (5) and thin (2) appeal too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

galacticsenator said:


> I find the *pearl* girl 17 very attractive.


 *Pear


----------



## Wohwoh

ItsEasierToRun said:


> *Pear


*Pair


----------



## LoneLioness

1 and 2 look the same as do 18 and 19. The one labeled average is definitely skinny and not average. 18 and 19 look closest to average. If people really think this chart is accurately labeled Its no wonder a lot of people have problems with body image.


----------



## Kanova

LoneLioness said:


> 1 and 2 look the same as do 18 and 19. The one labeled average is definitely skinny and not average. 18 and 19 look closest to average. If people really think this chart is accurately labeled Its no wonder a lot of people have problems with body image.


Average is supposed to be the average, healthy person. Which is what that looks like on the chart.


----------



## LoneLioness

Kanova said:


> Average is supposed to be the average, healthy person. Which is what that looks like on the chart.


 No she doesn't shes way skinny.


----------



## komorikun

So this is the big bad media that everyone is always talking about.


----------



## Kanova

LoneLioness said:


> No she doesn't shes way skinny.


Ha, no. The first few is skinny. Average isn't fat.


----------



## LoneLioness

Kanova said:


> Ha, no. The first few is skinny. Average isn't fat.


 18 and 19 are not fat and that girl is definitely not average she looks a size 6 at most if that is your definition of average


----------



## mezzoforte

LoneLioness said:


> 18 and 19 are not fat and that girl is definitely not average she looks a size 6 at most if that is your definition of average


18 and 19 do look overweight to me (I don't like the word "fat" ><). Not that there's anything wrong with them, but I wouldn't assume most girls are overweight...

I'm in college and compared to the girls I see around here, 14, 15, and 16 look average to me. There are a good amount of 2's too. But your definition of "average" may differ depending on where you live and the girls you're used to seeing.


----------



## Kanova

LoneLioness said:


> 18 and 19 are not fat and that girl is definitely not average she looks a size 6 at most if that is your definition of average


18-19 are pretty overweight. What is your definition of average? Really. Pfft, I will say again that average is supposed to be a healthy weight. 18-19 isn't a healthy weight. Lots of excess on there.


----------



## Setting Sail

It's got to be 4 for me. Love that.


----------



## popeet

what about triangle shaped people? or booty-do ladies or chicken leg men? some people like those.


----------



## Milco

They really look fine








I guess I prefer 8-19, and if I were a woman myself, I think I'd want to be rocking a 12 or 17


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Wohwoh said:


> *Pair


 *Impaired


----------



## Paper Samurai

Wohwoh said:


> *Pair


*Pere

I'm getting all French on ya


----------



## renegade disaster

au pair ?


----------



## Visionary

I thought the SA forum was suppose to help people cope with their issues, not further them more. 

Now I know why people don't talk to me because I'm too fat for standards and I'm only 30 pounds overweight.


----------



## LoneLioness

Kanova said:


> 18-19 are pretty overweight. What is your definition of average? Really. Pfft, I will say again that average is supposed to be a healthy weight. 18-19 isn't a healthy weight. Lots of excess on there.


Excess? It's normal to have some body fat. 18-19 are the only ones that look healthy. All of the rest are too skinny or skinny, except 6 and 7 who look like they exercise a ton and the last 2 that are fat and 15-17 who might be normal but they have weird body types so I can't say. Average is what the average women is which is a size 14 and like it or not 18 and 19 are closest to that. And before you can chime in with the common misconception that size 14 isn't healthy research some. Being "slightly overweight" is actually healthier. Heres one link to start you off: http://greatist.com/health/bmi-mortality-risk-010312


----------



## ltrain

I already submitted my numbers for the female body type but I forgot to do the male one. I am currently about halfway between builtfat and athletic on that chart. Aiming to bulk up a bit more and get ripped obviously


----------



## mezzoforte

LoneLioness said:


> Excess? It's normal to have some body fat. 18-19 are the only ones that look healthy. All of the rest are too skinny or skinny, except 6 and 7 who look like they exercise a ton and the last 2 that are fat and 15-17 who might be normal but they have weird body types so I can't say. Average is what the average women is which is a size 14 and like it or not 18 and 19 are closest to that. And before you can chime in with the common misconception that size 14 isn't healthy research some. Being "slightly overweight" is actually healthier. Heres one link to start you off: http://greatist.com/health/bmi-mortality-risk-010312


If size 14 is average, it's kind of lame how they separate "plus-size" clothing. It shouldn't even be called that. Or they should have plus-size clothing start at a larger size.


----------



## Barette

Just to be blunt, a size 14 is average because most of the country is either overweight or obese. It doesn't make it healthier than the fitter girls. 18 and 19 are overweight. I don't mean that as an insult, just as a fact. I don't like the word "chubby" to describe them, but them being the average size does not make them healthier than 2 or 5 or 6 or something (nor does 2 being thin make her healthier than 18 or 19).


----------



## PickleNose

mezzoforte said:


> i saw another thread like this, but it didn't have very many options. Unfortunately i couldn't find a male body type chart that was this diverse...maybe i'll make one if i get bored enough. Anyway, what body types are ideal in your opinion?


12
13
14
15
16

By the way, I don't get how 16 is a "rectangle". But I don't really get the whole thing of using geometric shapes with straight lines and right angles to describe human body shapes anyway. I have never seen anyone who looks like a triangle.


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes it is hard to tell in a photo if someone is overweight because the shape might be the same but the size is different. Some women gain weight but still keep a nice shape and don't get too much of a gut or a fat face.


----------



## Karsten

I prefer slim/petite girls. I wouldn't rule out any particular body type, though, provided the person wasn't 350lbs.


----------



## mezzoforte

komorikun said:


> Sometimes it is hard to tell in a photo if someone is overweight because the shape might be the same but the size is different. *Some women gain weight but still keep a nice shape and don't get too much of a gut or a fat face.*


Mhm. Like this hottie:


----------



## LoneLioness

mezzoforte said:


> If size 14 is average, it's kind of lame how they separate "plus-size" clothing. It shouldn't even be called that. Or they should have plus-size clothing start at a larger size.


They should start it at size 20 or so but there's too many people who buy into the myth of size 14 being fat as you can see from this thread, so it will never happen. In reality you can be a size 14 and even have a normal bmi (not that bmi is a super good indicator of weight or health) I did for quite a few years.


----------



## Kanova

LoneLioness said:


> Excess? It's normal to have some body fat. 18-19 are the only ones that look healthy. All of the rest are too skinny or skinny, except 6 and 7 who look like they exercise a ton and the last 2 that are fat and 15-17 who might be normal but they have weird body types so I can't say. Average is what the average women is which is a size 14 and like it or not 18 and 19 are closest to that. And before you can chime in with the common misconception that size 14 isn't healthy research some. Being "slightly overweight" is actually healthier. Heres one link to start you off: http://greatist.com/health/bmi-mortality-risk-010312


Yes, they are overweight, which is unhealthy. Sorry if you are a "chubby" or "thick chubby" but that doesn't really make it average.

From your own link

"So, for those whose resolutions had something to do with buying new running shoes or growing an affinity for brussels sprouts, keep at it."

"BMI doesn't take into account some important aspects of health, including blood pressure, blood sugar, and cholesterol. Some experts also point out that BMI doesn't say anything about a person's muscle mass. *Other body measurements, such as visceral (abdominal) fat or fat distribution and waist circumference or waist-to-height ratio may give a better picture of a person's health"

*I will add that those women in those pictures have a lot of fat around their waist.

"People with larger waist circumferences and higher amounts of visceral fat, for example, *usually exhibit risk factors for cardiovascular disease.*"

"Another, somewhat counterintuitive, idea is that overweight and obese patients are *more likelyhttp://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/health/study-suggests-lower-death-risk-for-the-overweight.html to present health problems (such as diabetes)*"

Hmm, any other links? Maybe ones that support your stance? Again, average is _*NOT*_ what you are seeing in public, or in stores.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


Is no matter what his body looks like.

What is inside of this










and this










is what counts.

You have to match that your relationship can work and love exist. Nothing to do with body shape. I am not attracted to his body shape but about who he is.


----------



## AussiePea

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Is no matter what his body looks like.
> 
> What is inside of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what counts.
> 
> You have to match that your relationship can work and love exist. Nothing to do with body shape. I am not attracted to his body shape but about who he is.


Physical attraction is still important in a relationship.


----------



## lkkxm

AussiePea said:


> Physical attraction is still important in a relationship.


Yes, but someone's personality can make them physically attractive to you if they weren't before, or more attractive if you thought they were average.


----------



## LoneLioness

> Yes, they are overweight, which is unhealthy. Sorry if you are a "chubby" or "thick chubby" but that doesn't really make it average.
> 
> From your own link
> 
> "So, for those whose resolutions had something to do with buying new running shoes or growing an affinity for brussels sprouts, keep at it."
> 
> "BMI doesn't take into account some important aspects of health, including blood pressure, blood sugar, and cholesterol. Some experts also point out that BMI doesn't say anything about a person's muscle mass. *Other body measurements, such as visceral (abdominal) fat or fat distribution and waist circumference or waist-to-height ratio may give a better picture of a person's health"
> 
> *I will add that those women in those pictures have a lot of fat around their waist.
> 
> "People with larger waist circumferences and higher amounts of visceral fat, for example, *usually exhibit risk factors for cardiovascular disease.*"
> 
> "Another, somewhat counterintuitive, idea is that overweight and obese patients are *more likely to present health problems (such as diabetes)*"
> 
> Hmm, any other links? Maybe ones that support your stance? Again, average is _*NOT*_ what you are seeing in public, or in stores.


Well of course they're at a higher risk for some stuff so are people that are underweight. The link DOES support my stance that overall being overweight is healthier overall. Feel free to research more yourself. Being obese may be unhealthy, but 10 or 20 or 30 pounds overweight isn't anymore unhealthy then 10 or 20 pounds or 30 pounds underweight (in fact if you research yourself some you will actually find that being underweight is actually more detrimental to your health then being overweight). As far as being a normal weight well the link showed that its more healthy overall to be overweight then of a "normal" weight. And for the record average is what the average women in the country weights. Otherwise everyone gets to judge average on what they think is the right weight, sorry but it doesn't work that way. Basically people need to rethink their whole stance on what constitutes overweight, because the current definition of it is obviously inaccurate seeing as it is 1. what the average women weights and 2. not an unhealthy weight.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

AussiePea said:


> Physical attraction is still important in a relationship.


It might be to YOU.

* IT IS NOT IT TO ME*


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

lkkxm said:


> Yes, but someone's personality can make them physically attractive to you if they weren't before, or more attractive if you thought they were average.


Yes, personally can create romantic and sexual attractiveness as also other kind of attractiviness.


----------



## mezzoforte

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It might be to YOU.
> 
> * IT IS NOT IT TO ME*


What is the difference between a guy you're interested in dating and a guy you're only interested in being friends with?
Just trying to understand.

_Edit_:


SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes, personally can create romantic and sexual attractiveness as also other kind of attractiviness.


Oh okay. I've experienced that. I thought you were saying that you didn't need to be attracted to the person you're dating.


----------



## AussiePea

lkkxm said:


> Yes, but someone's personality can make them physically attractive to you if they weren't before, or more attractive if you thought they were average.


Correct it can, which is still physical attractiveness. Obviously a persons personality and the couples compatibility is going to be what keeps the relationship healthy, but I do question those who say they would happily be with someone who they personally found physically ugly, even with a good personality.


----------



## Kanova

LoneLioness said:


> Well of course they're at a higher risk for some stuff so are people that are underweight. The link DOES support my stance that overall being overweight is healthier overall. Feel free to research more yourself. Being obese may be unhealthy, but 10 or 20 or 30 pounds overweight isn't anymore unhealthy then 10 or 20 pounds or 30 pounds underweight (in fact if you research yourself some you will actually find that being underweight is actually more detrimental to your health then being overweight). As far as being a normal weight well the link showed that its more healthy overall to be overweight then of a "normal" weight. And for the record average is what the average women in the country weights. Otherwise everyone gets to judge average on what they think is the right weight, sorry but it doesn't work that way. Basically people need to rethink their whole stance on what constitutes overweight, because the current definition of it is obviously inaccurate seeing as it is 1. what the average women weights and 2. not an unhealthy weight.


I'm not saying underweight is healthy, I wasn't saying ANYTHING about that. I'm saying being fat isn't healthy. Someone who is average weight is healthier than a fat person. I don't have a clue where you live, but average isn't fat here, and the people on the chart you are trying to say is average, they are overweight, which isn't average, and average on the chart, is average. Skinny or thin or whatever, are skinny and thin.

I don't even understand where you are getting that fat is average. Store sizes or something?


----------



## lkkxm

AussiePea said:


> Correct it can, which is still physical attractiveness. Obviously a persons personality and the couples compatibility is going to be what keeps the relationship healthy, but I do question those who say they would happily be with someone who they personally found physically ugly, even with a good personality.


I think maybe when some people say they would date someone they found physically ugly they mean that they would date someone who was physically ugly to them before they got to know them? I don't know though. That's just what I always assume they mean, and what I mean when I say that I would.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mezzoforte said:


> What is the difference between a guy you're interested in dating and a guy you're only interested in being friends with?
> Just trying to understand.
> 
> _Edit_:
> 
> Oh okay. I've experienced that. I thought you were saying that you didn't need to be attracted to the person you're dating.


Not physically or sexually attracted, romantic attraction is enough.

And with friends I sure don't want to have any kind of attraction.


----------



## enzo

Half these girls look like the same person to me.


----------



## Stray Bullet

They all look good.
Except 7.


----------



## Kevin001

2-8 does it for me.


----------



## Gojira

All but muscular, bbw, and plump. Anything that distorts the feminine figure. Rectangle is honestly a bit of a turn off, because hips are a turn on. But not a deal breaker if the rest of the package is nice and feminine.

However, a girl that's toned, fit, with some abs is hot too. But man muscular is not attractive, imo.


----------



## SplendidBob

4-13 and 17. Ideal is probably 6 followed by 13.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


I myself am probably between a 1 and 2, nearer to 2... some guys love it, some guys hate it but variety is the spice of life!

In a guy I love skinny or ottermode lol (Brat Pitt in Fight Club/Snatch gives me a lady-boner)


----------



## gopherinferno

wow it's almost as if people tend to choose partners by how healthy they look wow


----------



## Gojira

gopherinferno said:


> wow it's almost as if people tend to choose partners by how healthy they look wow


Not entirely.

Muscular is healthy, but it's largely seen as unattractive in a woman.

And a lot of women don;t like too muscular.

And there is the trend that bbw and spare tire is good, but I'm sure "ma dye-beet-us" might disagree.


----------



## Gojira

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I myself am probably between a 1 and 2, nearer to 2... some guys love it, some guys hate it but variety is the spice of life!
> 
> In a guy I love skinny or ottermode lol (Brat Pitt in Fight Club/Snatch gives me a lady-boner)


Never met a guy that hated one or 2.

Male chart, I'm between 2 and 3. 3 is ideal for a guy, imo.


----------



## Gojira

Grand said:


> #1 (the 'skinny' girl) was 5'4" and 88 lbs in that photo. I still wish I could be as skinny as she was then.


Girl #1 looks like that is her natural body type though.

Other girls, if they hit 88 pounds, they'd look like a skeleton. She doesn't.

I wouldn't recommend that to every woman. That girl isn't anorexic. But most women would be if they were that weight.

And, she has "thigh gap", which supposedly doesn't exist according to SJWs.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Gojira said:


> Never met a guy that hated one or 2.
> 
> Male chart, I'm between 2 and 3. 3 is ideal for a guy, imo.


Skinny girls can get a fair bit of hate these days. And 3 for a guy is a bit much for me but I guess a lot of girls would like it.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I think the 'thigh gap' is deceiving and makes her look more 'anorexic' than she is. If you look real close at her legs/body, she actually looks quite healthy/natural... just wide set hips for her frame.


----------



## Gojira

slowmotionsuicide said:


> Skinny girls can get a fair bit of hate these days. And 3 for a guy is a bit much for me but I guess a lot of girls would like it.


Maybe hate from other girls, but like I said, I've never heard another guy say it's unattractive except for if she looks like Skeletor.

I'd say most girls would pick between 2-3, with a healthy number going for Brad Pitt Fight Club skinny too lol. But I'd imagine his face helps a bit haha.


----------



## jsgt

Skinny and Thin x1000 and average is ok.


----------



## Gojira

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I think the 'thigh gap' is deceiving and makes her look more 'anorexic' than she is. If you look real close at her legs/body, she actually looks quite healthy/natural... just wide set hips for her frame.


I think it's just her build in general that makes her look skinny, but I don;t think she looks "anorexic".

Like, Look at her ankles... SMALL. Her upper arm... SMALL. So the thigh gap is the same, but imo, she doesn;t look anorexic because of it.

For another example, I always find hip bone and TINY AMOUNT of rib hot (they are healthy though, that's the thing}:


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I only like 1 on this list 

I think what's not being accounted for is height though. All of these body types would look a bit different depending on their height.


----------



## Gojira

Grand said:


> I wouldn't care if I looked like a "skeleton" if I could weigh 88 lbs, though.


You would choose to look anorexic??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Just to weigh 88??????????????


----------



## gopherinferno

this thread actually managed to live in peace for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## 2Milk

Not 7, and Not everything after 17.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Gojira said:


> I think it's just her build in general that makes her look skinny, but I don;t think she looks "anorexic".
> 
> Like, Look at her ankles... SMALL. Her upper arm... SMALL. So the thigh gap is the same, but imo, she doesn;t look anorexic because of it.
> 
> For another example, I always find hip bone and TINY AMOUNT of rib hot (they are healthy though, that's the thing}:


I'm personally not saying she looks 'anorexic', anyway I hate using that word to describe body size, it's a mental illness. But you can bet a lot of people would say and assume she's anorexic.

Hell, I'm bigger than her and people accuse me of being anorexic


----------



## Amphoteric

Oh, bless this thread. I still remember it from two years back.

Anyway, my natural body type is probably closest to "pudgy" number 15.
And what I'd ideally want to be varies from day to day and hour to hour. At times I wish I could be really skinny and made out of ethereal perfection like some of those hipster girls on Tumblr. Some times I wish I could be taller and slightly muscular so that I could be stronger and feel like some sort of an amazon. And then there's of course the dream of looking like the ultimate 50's era feminine female who is sensual and classy in every way possible.
My mind never seems to match my body so I guess the real ideal would be for those two to meet eventually.

Of the male body type chart, skinny is my favourite and personal preference when it comes to guys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gopherinferno said:


> this thread actually managed to live in peace for 2 1/2 years.


lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I'm personally not saying she looks 'anorexic', anyway I hate using that word to describe body size, it's a mental illness. But you can bet a lot of people would say and assume she's anorexic.
> 
> Hell, I'm bigger than her and people accuse me of being anorexic


Yeah that's not anorexic at all. Just because you can see bone doesn't make it anorexic. Those people must just be jealous because they're fat.


----------



## Jesuszilla

All except 1 and 7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i think all of the women in the picture look attractive in each of their own ways: yes I have to admit there would some some personal preferences and of course different people have different ideas of what they think is the best 

i agree : ladies have more variation in their body shape than guys seem to have


----------



## Imbored21

thin.Everyone else's body looks like crap. I don't care that much about body tho. Face is much more important.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KILOBRAVO said:


> i agree : ladies have more variation in their body shape than guys seem to have


No, we have just as much variation. Every female body shape in the first post is a shape men can also have. We're just not including them on the men's lists because they aren't manly or acceptable, and also because we don't examine men's bodies in the same ways as women's. Such as chubby, the men's list just has chubby. The women's list has 6 different variants of chubby based on where the fat goes.


----------



## TheWildeOne

I don't know. I don't think any of these body types look "bad," per se, but I would have to say my preferences lean more towards the thin/skinny end of the spectrum. This probably has something to do with my own need to maintain my lithe frame, though, so I'm not sure how valid my opinion can be when it's subconsciously rooted in some strange faux-narcissism.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No, we have just as much variation. Every female body shape in the first post is a shape men can also have. We're just not including them on the men's lists because they aren't manly or acceptable, and also because we don't examine men's bodies in the same ways as women's. *Such as chubby, the men's list just has chubby. The women's list has 6 different variants of chubby based on where the fat goes.*


becasue most guys fat goes more or less round his belly and not much anywhere else

how many guys ya seen with huge pot bellies and little skinny legs and a flat butt ,?? where if they lost all the belly fat the legs would still be mostly the same size its very common

women can have fat go on thighs, boobs, butt , calfes , belly , arms and for different women this fat is distributed in different variations more in the way far it is for men

so this is the reason why the ''chubby'' category is like 1 for men and 6 for women and hardly anythign to do with womens bodies being more scrutinized than mens ( although that is true) its the genetic predisposition that overweight men have most of that fat around the midline


----------



## truant

probably offline said:


> Is this diverse enough?


Athletic is pretty much perfect. Interest fades as it approaches either end of the spectrum on the top row. Really not into skinny or soft bodies. Muscular definition is what does it for me, with a reasonable amount of vascularity, but overdeveloped muscles throw off the proportions and make everything look weird. People shouldn't look like they're made out of cabbages.

I feel pretty much the same way about women, though. I actually find the "7 Ripped/muscular" really appealing. 1 is too skinny for my taste. 2 -7 and 14 are best. I have to be able to see some kind of muscle tone or it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## probably offline

probably offline said:


> How about this?


Oh dear. It looks like I was predicting my future preference with number 3 ♥


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I'm somewhere between 1-2 and find 1, 2, 8, 15, and 17 most attractive. As for the guy chart, ottermode and skinnyfat (a little tummy is cute :3).

Not very picky about body type, though.


----------



## Rixy

I hope I'm not breaking new ground here, but I find women to be rather attractive.


----------



## Genos

Grand said:


> #1 (the 'skinny' girl) was 5'4" and 88 lbs in that photo. I still wish I could be as skinny as she was then.


yeah, shelley mulshine :mushy i wish i could be as skinny as her too


----------



## dave060

13 and 12, voluptouos body type. I find extremely tall women attractive, especially with those body types. I guess its because I like strong women who are also feminine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea

Well a couple years on and 13 is still perfect imo.


----------



## xxDark Horse

2, 3, 8, 10, and 17. 




Girl number 1 is too skinny. Trust me, you don't want to be that skinny.


----------



## saya2077

I'm a 16 I think, but slimmer? Its hard to pin point because of scars on my stomach making skin and fat hold in odd places. 
I'd love realistically to have a 2 or 5 body someday.

edit: just noticed this thread started years ago. Haha


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I was trying not to post this but I can't resist, I just hate this thread so much. How can you people say these things, don't you feel bad? 

"They all look good.Except 7." "All but muscular, bbw, and plump."Not 7, and Not everything after 17." "All except 1 and 7" "thin.Everyone else's body looks like crap." "Girl number 1 is too skinny." 

Like what the ****, what pleasure do you get out of criticizing and judging their bodies? Each of them is real person, and there are tons of other people with each of these bodies. Even the ones only saying "I like #" without including a put down are pretty gross but these ones are just particularly bad. It's okay to have preferences but why do you need to tell people you're not attracted to them, and worse when the comments are phrased as them being objectively unattractive, and calling their bodies unfeminine or too thin.


----------



## veron

The only ones I like are #2 and #5. All the other ones are either too fat, too muscular, or too short.


----------



## The Patriot

Mainly I go for 10, 12, 19 and 20, My ex. Love of my Life/Bestfriend (yes I consider my ex my best friend) was a 20 plum she was thick chubby, had the big boned body big thighs with a gorgeous face to match think Melissa McCarthy and I was attracted to that. My current crush is a 10. Thick with Assets small has a thick waist and a full figure with some junk in the trunk and a very beautiful face. All these women are beautiful and I don't care about what a person's body looks like but I personally have found myself attracted to these types more so on the physical side of things.


----------



## Montee

Thin, thin w/ assets, thick and average.


----------



## Findedeux

1-5, 7-8 (8 is not thick), 11, 12, 14, 17


However, in reality when most women describe themselves as “curvy, or voluptuous” 95% of the time they are just overweight.


----------



## tea111red

#2 looks the best.

#14 is okay.


----------



## SaladDays

I like 1 best, sadly most girls can't/don't want to look like that


----------



## RelinquishedHell

4, 8, and 17. Yum


----------



## SD92

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, and 17.

Hourglass is usually my favourite.


----------



## White Iris

I used to be a 17, weighing about 130lbs, now I weigh around 190 and I'm more like a 20.

I'm definitely trying to lose weight. It's the one thing I suppose SA'ers can do right? Well, if you have the equipment at home to exercise, that is.


----------



## White Iris

Findedeux said:


> 1-5, 7-8 (8 is not thick), 11, 12, 14, 17
> 
> However, in reality when most women describe themselves as "curvy, or voluptuous" 95% of the time they are just overweight.


Overweight women ARE curvy and voluptuous.


----------



## White Iris

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I was trying not to post this but I can't resist, I just hate this thread so much. How can you people say these things, don't you feel bad?
> 
> "They all look good.Except 7." "All but muscular, bbw, and plump."Not 7, and Not everything after 17." "All except 1 and 7" "thin.Everyone else's body looks like crap." "Girl number 1 is too skinny."
> 
> Like what the ****, what pleasure do you get out of criticizing and judging their bodies? Each of them is real person, and there are tons of other people with each of these bodies. Even the ones only saying "I like #" without including a put down are pretty gross but these ones are just particularly bad. It's okay to have preferences but why do you need to tell people you're not attracted to them, and worse when the comments are phrased as them being objectively unattractive, and calling their bodies unfeminine or too thin.


I didn't even read the first post but just assumed it was for females to say, "I'm # ___" or "_____" and just discuss it. Instead, it seems a lot of people (guys??) coming in and just judging women.

Yeah, because that's what a bunch of SA-suffering women need. Men criticizing women's appearance and telling us what looks good.

GTFO.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SaladDays said:


> I like 1 best, sadly most girls can't/don't want to look like that


It's because you're in the minority.


----------



## SaladDays

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's because you're in the minority.


as in few guys like girls that skinny? Yeah you're right, few do, sadly.Luckily for me I also think 2,3,4,5,6,8,9,14 look nice


----------



## Telliblah

My favorite is "thick", I think.
I'm feeling a little unsure since I can't see their behinds.


----------



## Blue Dino

Female: 1,2,5,11,14

Male: ottermode, skinny fat.


----------



## kivi

2, 11 (but if they're tall) and 14 but I don't really care about other people's bodies. I'm only obsessed with mine.
I have a pear shaped body so it's shape is number 17 but I'm thinner than her. I can say that I've number 3's bottom with a thinner top. But I'm also short and I think I don't look nice because of it. I have times that I am thin but I still have wide hips compared to my body. I'm obsessed with it and it makes me angry how I can't make my hips smaller (I don't know maybe it's because of the bones but it makes me feel not thin enough). I just want to cut myself from the sideways :bah


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

White Iris said:


> I didn't even read the first post but just assumed it was for females to say, "I'm # ___" or "_____" and just discuss it. Instead, it seems a lot of people (guys??) coming in and just judging women.
> 
> Yeah, because that's what a bunch of SA-suffering women need. Men criticizing women's appearance and telling us what looks good.
> 
> GTFO.


I don't know what the intent of the thread was, but it turned judgmental immediately from the start.


----------



## Findedeux

The thread asked for people's opinions, e.g. "What body types are ideal". I don't think giving your opinion (in a non-rude manner) is judgmental.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't know what the intent of the thread was, but it turned judgmental immediately from the start.


----------



## Gojira

Findedeux said:


> The thread asked for people's opinions, e.g. "What body types are ideal". I don't think giving your opinion (in a non-rude manner) is judgmental.


Some people get very overly reactive/defensive to these harmless topics. There is a similar chart on here for men, I didn't even feel judged or harmed in any way.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Findedeux said:


> The thread asked for people's opinions, e.g. "What body types are ideal". I don't think giving your opinion (in a non-rude manner) is judgmental.


Saying this body is ideal and this one is not is being judgmental. To then go on to say that some look unfeminine, some look like crap, this one doesn't look good, is being excessively mean. Even without the extra mean ones, judging and comparing is hurtful. It's not even helpful since it's not like you can drastically change your body if you find out that what you have is not what the people in this thread prefer.


----------



## Gojira

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Saying this body is ideal and this one is not is being judgmental. To then go on to say that some look unfeminine, some look like crap, this one doesn't look good, is being excessively mean. Even without the extra mean ones, judging and comparing is hurtful. It's not even helpful since it's not like you can drastically change your body if you find out that what you have is not what the people in this thread


 It's a fact of life that there are certain preferences, right???

No one is being mean. You can't pick and choose what to be offended over.


----------



## truant

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Saying this body is ideal and this one is not is being judgmental. To then go on to say that some look unfeminine, some look like crap, this one doesn't look good, is being excessively mean. Even without the extra mean ones, judging and comparing is hurtful. It's not even helpful since it's not like you can drastically change your body if you find out that what you have is not what the people in this thread prefer.


This thread may be hurtful to some people and helpful to others, depending entirely on the individual. Isn't it better to see with your own eyes that different people have different tastes and that not every person prefers the same thing? Isn't that better than being trapped inside your own skull wondering whether or not anyone else is attracted to you and believing that, for example, all men have the same taste in women? Despite the fact that these threads repeatedly demonstrate that most men are not especially attracted to model thin women, and that most prefer fuller figured women, many women labor under the delusion that all men prefer model thin women. They torment themselves and starve themselves to achieve an ideal that isn't even particularly popular. Perhaps more exposure to these threads would help them to be accepting of themselves.

When forums like SAS put up threads like Would You Date a Transgender Man or Woman? I can either focus on the 95% of negative replies, many of which include offensive terms of disgust, or I can focus on the 5% of the positive replies. What I have after reading a thread like that is _information_, and information is better than no information. It's certainly much better than believing that 100% of people would not date someone like me because I have only my own, entirely negative experiences to work from. So you can express your opinion that a thread like this is harmful, but what you can't do is know how it is actually affecting other people. Some people will agree with you, because they find it hurtful, and some people won't, because they find it reassuring. Deciding by fiat that such threads shouldn't exist simply reduces the amount of information people have available for making decisions about how to conduct their lives. Sweeping sexual preferences under the carpet doesn't eliminate body image issues, it just makes them fester, because the preferences exist whether or not anyone talks about them. I, personally, prefer to know the truth, regardless of the consequences.

I agree that harsh, pejorative statements are entirely uncalled for, and perhaps I've made those statements myself; but simple statements of preference are not harmful in and of themselves.


----------



## Sdistant

Thin, hourglass and skinny are my favourites.


----------



## lisbeth

@Wings of Amnesty is right.


----------



## Milco

truant said:


> *Deciding by fiat* that such threads shouldn't exist simply reduces the amount of information people have available for making decisions about how to conduct their lives.


Couldn't help but think...










How people react to threads like this probably depends on their experiences and state of mind. If you're more depressed, it can be hard to avoid getting negative thoughts.
I know I've felt bad from other threads where preferences in men - or more specifically which types and traits people were absolutely not interested in - have been discussed. But most people's response in those threads were exactly that having preferences isn't judgemental and that people shouldn't be made to feel bad for having or voicing preferences.
So it would seem a bit hypocritical if we say that preferences in looks aren't ok, but preferences in personality are, though people of course have to not be rude when voicing their preferences.


----------



## Omgblood




----------



## SuperSky

I'd give my left nut to have #7's body with zero effort. Except that would take a hell of a lot of effort. And I don't have a left nut.


----------



## kageri

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Saying this body is ideal and this one is not is being judgmental. To then go on to say that some look unfeminine, some look like crap, this one doesn't look good, is being excessively mean. Even without the extra mean ones, judging and comparing is hurtful. It's not even helpful since it's not like you can drastically change your body if you find out that what you have is not what the people in this thread prefer.


I find the pictures of extremely muscled men, like body builders, to kind of be disgusting. I'm not saying people shouldn't attempt to look that way if they want or such ugly people shouldn't go out in public. I just don't find it attractive in any way. I do have a problem when people start to go beyond opinion of a type and state that such people should die, go through some tortuous changes even if they don't care how they look, or never be seen outside their homes. That is mean and judgemental. Just saying you don't like a certain body type from a sex appeal side is normal and can't really be helped. You can't really control what you find attractive no matter how hard you try to convince yourself.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

kageri said:


> I find the pictures of extremely muscled men, like body builders, to kind of be disgusting. I'm not saying people shouldn't attempt to look that way if they want or such ugly people shouldn't go out in public. I just don't find it attractive in any way. I do have a problem when people start to go beyond opinion of a type and state that such people should die, go through some tortuous changes even if they don't care how they look, or never be seen outside their homes. That is mean and judgemental. Just saying you don't like a certain body type from a sex appeal side is normal and can't really be helped. You can't really control what you find attractive no matter how hard you try to convince yourself.


I guess I should respond, thought I was done with the thread. I'm not bothered by people having preferences, at all, and I'm not even bothered by people stating their preferences in an "I like ..." manner. What I am bothered by is judging and comparing other people's bodies. "saying you don't like a certain body type" *can* be helped, by hitting the back button. It's fine if you don't like someone's body but why do you then need to tell them about it and make them feel down? I guess this goes for @truant too, I wouldn't be bothered if someone was asking specifically about themselves in an /r/amisexy way, it's when we're being asked to pass judgment on other people. The OP could have posted a picture of her body and asked if we like it, but instead she posted 21 strangers and asked us to compare and judge them, and then later someone did the same for men. It's good that you can find a silverlining in it but it's still a crappy thing to do to people, and it's scary how freely so many will pass judgment over the internet without caring.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

1-3 and then 8-13 are the most attractive to me.


----------



## Memory

I'd want to be 2 but unfortunately I'm more like a taller version of 15 or 16. Lol
On the male chart probably something between ottermode and athletic.


----------



## RetroAesthetic

I don't mind any of those female body types. Kinda except number 21, that's a bit too far for me.


----------



## Bizarre

I'd have to really look at myself. I have no idea.


----------



## dune87

My proportions are exactly like the 8's. But with smaller shoulders and not as fit. I've been exercising lately, so I truly hope I'll look as sculpted at some point.

I really like 5, 11, 12, 13.


----------



## regimes

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Saying this body is ideal and this one is not is being judgmental. To then go on to say that some look unfeminine, some look like crap, this one doesn't look good, is being excessively mean. Even without the extra mean ones, judging and comparing is hurtful. It's not even helpful since it's not like you can drastically change your body if you find out that what you have is not what the people in this thread prefer.


i agree with this.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Josefz27 said:


> I like some curves, fit, or skinny but if I had to choose, I really like 1.


Yah, it saddens me that the chart consists of mainly curvy girls, there's only 1 picture / example of a slim body type.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I myself I feel I'm in btwn 2-3 ...im pretty small 5'3 ... And although I dont have a huge chest or super wide hips... For mysize I'm proportionate... And I feel I'm a small hour glass shape... 

Though my mid section doesn't go in and but out, Its more like 16; rectangular. ...

So idk wtf my body is up to lol..
I'm just glad it functions


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind

4,8,9,17,18. out of all of them 8 and 17 are my favorite body type. Of course I would love to have any of them on that chart


----------



## SilkyJay

There's just something about petite woman. No numbers for me though.


----------



## Freiheit

I'm 1 naturally, but if I eat more and work out enough, I can become 2. I think 2-3 is ideal.


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm a 3 mixed with 4 and 5 (if that makes sense. I'm hourglass shaped with a good bit of muscle tone from horseback riding but I'm slim overall) and I think 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, and 10 look the best to me.


----------

